# How to: Foam Darter Subsurface Fly



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks! I saw this fly like this once about 2 years ago. They tied it smaller and were doing really good as a redfish pattern.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Cool fly. Whats up with the flashlight drying wheel? ;D


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats a killer fly right there!! Thanks for the video, off to the vise now.


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

I try to be innovative in my tying but, I shine when it comes to the gadgets and gizmos. ;D


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of foam. But to prove that my flyfishing/flytying philosophy is firmly grounded in speculation and half-assed research, I think I will give that fly a try.  

Thanks, for posting it.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

seen this one in action. it comes alive!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great stuff Ash!


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

> I try to be innovative in my tying but, I shine when it comes to the gadgets and gizmos. ;D


Thats what i'm talkin about. My first vise was a pair of needle nose vise grips stuffed into a roll of duct tape.


----------

